# Looking for slow cooker beef stroganoff stew



## nhoj (Feb 7, 2015)

I would like to know if you can make slow cooker beef stroganoff stew out of a chuck roast or New York Strips since my wife has ALS and some foods are hard to eat. 
I like to make things that are easy to eat for her.

Any ideals to make this out of? I have these cuts in my freezer so why not make things out of these cuts.


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi, nhoj.  Beef stroganoff and stew are 2 different things, but I think I know what you mean.  

Here's one, just from a really quick search.  Don't cook the egg noodles in the slow cooker - they'll turn to mush.  Cook them separately on the stove top according to package directions, and mix everything together before serving.  You also might want to slice your beef very thinly and against the grain, so your wife will be able to chew it easier. 

You could throw in some frozen peas or carrots, or both, halfway through cooking time if you want to. 

Slow Cooker Beef Stroganoff II Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 7, 2015)

Chuck roast makes good CP stew, and probably stroganoff too.  I haven't tried NY strip stew, but it would probably work fine.

This sounded good, I haven't tried it:  http://www.deepsouthdish.com/2013/02/hearty-slow-cooker-beef-stew.html#axzz3R4xxaQNu

Good advice from Cheryl.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 7, 2015)

If she likes pork, a pork shoulder or butt is something that's very versatile (bbq pulled pork, Asian, Italian etc).

It's perfect for a crockpot and comes out meltingly tender.


----------



## nhoj (Feb 7, 2015)

My hardest task is to get the chuck roast tender, my always comes out tough and hard to eat.
I have NO idea what I am doing wrong.
I have chuck roast before at different places and it is so tender that it almost melts in your month. 

There most be a secret in making it so tender.  

That's why I thought  chuck roast be good for Beef Stroganoff.

By the way I made my New York Strips like Cube Steak by pounding them and they came out very good. That was one of my questions a few weeks ago.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 7, 2015)

If the chuck roast is tough, it hasn't been cooked long enough. It also needs to be cooked at a relatively low temperature.


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 7, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> If the chuck roast is tough, it hasn't been cooked long enough. It also needs to be cooked at a relatively low temperature.


 
+1.  After 6 hours or so in the slow cooker, it will be fall apart tender.


----------



## nhoj (Feb 7, 2015)

Do you feel that it would be a good slice cut for Beef Stroganoff?

Put everything but the noddles in it right?

I am learning how to cook after 4o some years of being married by asking questions here.

If it wouldn't be for all of you here I do not know where I go. 

Any good recipes for chicken?


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 7, 2015)

In my opinion, yes, it would be a good cut of meat for your beef stroganoff.  And for stew, as Dawg said.  And yes, add the cooked noodles before serving.  You'll get the hang of cooking.  

As for the chicken, let us know what kind of chicken dishes you and your wife like, and someone will be along to offer recipes based on your likes and what she can comfortably eat.  Sending good thoughts to both of you. 


You might want to browse through here when you have time, there are some good recipes listed.  
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/


----------



## Mad Cook (Feb 7, 2015)

nhoj said:


> I would like to know if you can make slow cooker beef stroganoff stew out of a chuck roast or New York Strips since my wife has ALS and some foods are hard to eat.
> I like to make things that are easy to eat for her.
> 
> Any ideals to make this out of? I have these cuts in my freezer so why not make things out of these cuts.


Beef stroganoff is made with fillet steak and cooked in a very few minutes in a sauté pan on top of the stove. Why would you need a slow cooker?


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 7, 2015)

Mad Cook said:


> Beef stroganoff is made with fillet steak and cooked in a very few minutes in a sauté pan on top of the stove. Why would you need a slow cooker?



Because his wife has difficulty eating and needs soft foods.


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 7, 2015)

Mad Cook said:


> Beef stroganoff is made with fillet steak and cooked in a very few minutes in a sauté pan on top of the stove. Why would you need a slow cooker?


 
He already has the cut of beef he wants to use, he's caring for his wife who has ALS and has difficulty eating, and he asked for a slow cooker version of a beef stroganoff *type* dish.  He's also just now learning how to cook, now that his wife is unable to.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 7, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> +1.  After 6 hours or so in the slow cooker, it will be fall apart tender.




+2.  Cook the heck out of it.  Nice to brown the cubed meat first, with or without flour, then into the CP, veggies on the bottom if you're using them.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 7, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> He already has the cut of beef he wants to use, he's caring for his wife who has ALS and has difficulty eating, and he asked for a slow cooker version of a beef stroganoff *type* dish.  He's also just now learning how to cook, now that his wife is unable to.




And +2 to this too!


----------



## jennyema (Feb 7, 2015)

I hope he saw my sidebar about pork shoulder, which is perfect for his needs.  Especially since he is having a *tough* time (pun intended) with beef.

A braised pork shoulder can be butter soft


----------



## nhoj (Feb 7, 2015)

I have chicken legs and thighs any good recipes for these?


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 7, 2015)

nhoj said:


> I have chicken legs and thighs any good recipes for these?




All sorts of them.  Check out the slow cooker thread here, lots of good recipes.  Don't cook the heck out of chicken though, just make sure it's done.  In a nutshell, I'd skin them, put a sliced onion on the bottom of the CP, along with any celery, carrots, or whatever other veg you want, your chicken, then pour over some sauce.  Could be cream of mushroom, cream of something else, salsa, Rotel, canned gravy, anything else you might have.  I usually use breast meat, but your legs and thighs should be fine.  Cook on low, check after 2-3 hours.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 7, 2015)

The dark meat chicken should stay tender enough.


----------



## nhoj (Feb 9, 2015)

When cooking a chuck roast do you feel that setting the oven at 200 F degrees is OK to roast that? 

How about putting it into a pocket of foil warped twice, if doing so would you put all your ingredients into the pocket and roast it in water? 
I would think that by doing it this way it would keep all the juices in the meat and it would come out tender and fall apart. 
Would it brown in the pocket or would you brown it before putting it in the pocket?   
Have you heard of using vinegar to tenderize a chuck roast? Wouldn't it have a flavor of vinegar? I heard that you leave it in vinegar for 8 hours and that brakes down the muscle in the roast. What type of vinegar Apple Cider vinegar or white vinegar?


----------



## jennyema (Feb 9, 2015)

nhoj said:


> When cooking a chuck roast do you feel that setting the oven at 200 F degrees is OK to roast that?
> 
> How about putting it into a pocket of foil warped twice, if doing so would you put all your ingredients into the pocket and roast it in water?
> I would think that by doing it this way it would keep all the juices in the meat and it would come out tender and fall apart.
> ...




200 is too low.

Roasting means cooking in the oven using dry heat.  It's best for lean meat and tender cuts.

Braising means cooking in a closed container with liquid.  That's what a crockpot does.  Braising makes tough cuts of meat like chuck tender 

Don't wrap meat in foil and cook in liquid.  If you want to braise your meat, do it in the crockpot or in the oven using a pot with a tightly fitting lid and some liquid (broth, wine, soup, etc)

Meat won't brown in a pocket.

It's always best to brown your meat before putting it in a crockpot or braising it in th oven.

Soaking meat in straight vinegar will make it tough, not tender.  Plus it will taste like, well, vinegar.  Don't do it.

And think about the pork shoulder.

Like I said before, I've been in your shoes.  God Bless you.


----------



## nhoj (Feb 9, 2015)

I know a few years back I did some BBQing and it was always Low and Slow, so I was thinking that that would work for Chuck Roast, but this must be a whole new ballgame for me.

How low should one go when roasting a roast? 
Should one season the meat over night or for 4 hours? 
I ready like savory meat and food.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 9, 2015)

A chuck roast is best braised and not oven roasted.  Its relatively tough and fatty so it's perfect for a long, slow moist cook.

It's my go to for pot roast.

Look up some pot roast recipes.  Or cut up the roast and make a yummy stew.

If you oven roast I'd go a minimum of 250 degrees.


----------



## Mad Cook (Feb 9, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> He already has the cut of beef he wants to use, he's caring for his wife who has ALS and has difficulty eating, and he asked for a slow cooker version of a beef stroganoff *type* dish. He's also just now learning how to cook, now that his wife is unable to.


Then he needs a casserole/stew recipe not a pretend stroganoff


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 9, 2015)

Mad Cook said:


> Then he needs a casserole/stew recipe not a pretend stroganoff



 There's no reason why he can't make a slow cooker dish with the flavors of beef stroganoff.


----------

